# Stanley Cara Stove



## Teddi (12 Oct 2013)

Have decided to invest in a cara stanley stove, been assured they are cost efficient and we'll never look back once it's put in!  Have been quoted a cost of €300 for installation.  Just wondering if this sounds about right, and should I go with the matt black or enamel?  The matt would suit the fire surround so much better than the enamel but I'm afraid it may be hard to maintain as opposed to the shiny looking enamel, anybody any ideas?


----------



## Shane007 (12 Oct 2013)

I installed the Cara in my own home. Absolutely brilliant stove. I went for the enamel & so glad I did.


----------



## Black Sheep (12 Oct 2013)

I also went for the enamel version in Brown and am very glad I did


----------



## seantheman (12 Oct 2013)

Cara plus launched lately, heats 10 rads approx €1.6k for matt black [broken link removed]


----------



## Teddi (13 Oct 2013)

Thank you guys for the input, enamel it is.


----------



## DesignA (14 Oct 2013)

I have the enamel, non boiler. love. think if i was going again i would go for a stove with a bigger box for putting in more timber / turf.


----------

